# disgusting some people



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Puppy beaten and left for dead in wheelie bin saved by boxer dog who heard whimpering | Mail Online

Poor little one.. thank goodness That lady and her dog pulled up and found him.. there are some evil things around.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg poor little soul, I hope they manage to save his eye. I cant belive the mentality of some so called humans.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2011)

hawksport said:


> It doesn't even suprise me any more


Well I sometimes think that with each case that it cannot get any worse surely! but then it does over and over and over again!
I really hope that is there is any justice on the world that these evil cruel scumbags are served double helpings of it!

I try to not click on these threads! and always end up wishing I hadn't!

Get better sweet boy
DT


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw this earlier on C5 News, I usually switch off at any mention of animal cruelty but the sight of that little staffys face made me well up, he was in such a state. No idea what it takes for someone to do that, no idea at all  but I am so happy he was saved and is on the mend, the family who saved him dogs is gorgeous to


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

POOR dog, what suffering it must have faced. Whether being beaten up or being hit by a card, it's still unacceptable to leave him in a bin. Props to that lady and her boxer, I truly admire them both.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

thats horrible! but atleast the poor dog has a good lie now. what a cute puppy though


----------



## matty198111 (Jan 30, 2010)

ffs

theres me desperate to help a dog and someone does this


makes me sick


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh god is this not the third one on this mentioned on this site today? I just hate hearing these and I feel sick to my stomach.

Why oh why are these crimes not punishable with a jail term?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just wish these people could be caught and exterminated. They are no good to society.

Thank fully there are people like miss walsh and her boyfriend and not for getting Duke the boxer.
What kind people! I hope Earl makes a full recovery and that he will have a long and happy life with his new family xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

I can't read it, I'll cry :cryin:


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Poor doggie! That guy who had beatern him should be throwm in the water filled with hungry great white sharks.


----------

